# snowy Lady



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So....Can you tell my Canadian Cockapoo likes the snow????










if you follow the link in my sig...you can see more pics of her adventure.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh this pic is brilliant. Bless lil Lady! Too cute! Nacho is yet to see snow. Been a very wet winter thus far xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab photos and lovely blog update!


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

I love it!! Great job Lady!! Scarlett looks like this every time she goes outside to play. The snow has been really thick this weekend and sticks right to them lol


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee! Such a snow fairy


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG - that's got to be the funniest photo EVER! Made my day!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHAH Thanks everyone! I have literally been showing everyone I know as I think it is hilarious!! here is a different view of her face...I am not sure how she made it to the back door.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Oh wow does she live in Narnia??? Or is she snow truffle hunting?

Fabulous picture xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

I love these pics of Lady!!!!! x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Snowball Glasses    

Ahhhh Lady you are sooo lovely xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Ladies, I think I need these framed in my office....bring me a smile when I need it


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yes such cute photos .. well worth framing .. how could anyone not smile looking at a snowy Lady


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Lady ... how do you get it off ??? xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Haha thats so funny,she looks adorable!!my girls love the snow too but we didnt get much this year xxx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We haven't had any snow.. YET .. you never know in the UK :S ... we may get some in April lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> So....Can you tell my Canadian Cockapoo likes the snow????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah bless her, is she a Yeti-poo??


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

hahahh the abominable snow dog!!!! hahahhah


----------

